# Help ID my fish



## wil987 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the site and would like help identifying some fish.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

1. Ps Crabro = 7"+ and highly aggressive needs a very large tank with other aggressive tank mates.
2. It's an OB (orange blotch) fish that looks in between an OB zebra and and OB peacock. Pretty sure this is a hybrid. 4-6" adult length, but will be a bit of a wild card with temperment due to the mixed heritage.
3. Jewel cichlid - Non Malawi cichlid
4. Horribly deformed/previously injured Nimbochromis species. I think it might be N.polystigma but its hard to tell with deformity of its face. Depending on the species can grow to be 10"+

This isn't the best combination of fish. The Crabro and the OB fish might get along in a big tank with a lot other fish, but the others won't mix well long term.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with Chester's ID's. For #4, I think N. polystigma is right, but whoa man! What happened to it's mouth?! I would be surprised if it came anywhere near the potential adult size of 10", because with that deformity it's got to be at a disadvantage come feeding time...


----------



## wil987 (Oct 5, 2014)

thanks for the help.

*** had them in a 50gal tank for the last 9 months and seem to be going alright. 
Suprisingly the crabro is not that aggressive he was smaller than the others when i got him but grew quite quickly to be one of the largest and least agressive as the 7 barb frontosa keeps them in their place.

#4 is one of my favourites ill make sure to look after him hes a bit wierd


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

What are barb frontosa?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

johnnymarko said:


> What are barb frontosa?


I Think He Probably Meant "Seven Bar Frontosa"...


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> johnnymarko said:
> 
> 
> > What are barb frontosa?
> ...


I read it as 7 (quantity) barb frontosa....but one '7 bar frontosa' makes sense


----------

